# Mocha, Keoki, Goku, and Daisy



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]Alright finally I am going to make a blog for all three of my buns!!
[/align][align=center]So to start things off, I'll start with my first bunny MOCHA!!
[/align]
[align=center]




After our first bun died, Zoe our precious little girl, we felt so empty and sad all the time. So we found a breeder (that was 5hrs away) and went and we got Mocha!

Oh at first this girl did not like to be touched also scratched us and if any bare skin was showing she would go and bite us!!:shock:
But now she is the sweetest little girl who is full of kisses! If ever I am having a bad day I know I can go to my girl and have her give her mommy some kisses





[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]Keoki was my next bunny. I got him because I had got a second job and didnt want Mocha to get lonely. So one day I went to the animal shelter and saw this little orange ball of fur. And I knew I had to have him.




The next week he was neutered and adopted out to me:bunnydance:

Him and Mocha got along great! There was no fighting or chasing just a lot of mounting!!:shock:

From the first day I brought him home he did tons of dead bunny flops!!





He was never a biter, when he wanted to be let go he would lick!! Funny Keoki always trying to lick you to death:laugh:

[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]Now for the final bunny!! The fluffy guy Goku!!:bunnydance:
Now all of you bunny owners out there know that once you have one bunny you just can't stop!

Well one afternoon my boyfriend and I went to a rabbit show (bad place to be for a bunny lover with no will power)
So when we came to the conclusion that getting another bunny was inevitable we went looking for a younger bunny. But we passed by a breeder brushing this fluffy guy and my boyfriend fell in love.

So thats how Goku came home with us. The breeder told us he was four months old but the size of a 6 month, hardly a baby!





He is still getting used to use but he is still a sweet, calm, and my fluffy guy!




[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]That is all my buns. Mocha and keoki are bonded and I am working on getting Goku part of that pair.





I have had such a hard time bonding Mocha and keoki with Goku. The first time we introduce Keoki to Goku things went so smoothly.






Then the fighting began. Good thing we were right there to break it up, so no real harm was done. But there was one fight I was not there for and I am just happy that they didn't kill each other.
Well I was on vacation and of course took them with me. Well my family and I were at the hospital all day (mom was having surgery) and I came home and the cages were demolished, Mocha was underneath the bed, Goku hiding in the corner and Keoki running around!!

Well I was just so happy they were all alive! But poor Goku's ear was bitten and torn he had a nip on his nose and there was hair everywhere!!

So you can see now why bonding is going to be verrry difficult when it comes to Goku and keoki!!









Oh these bunnies are going to give me grey hair!
[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]Just some more pictures!


















[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 11, 2006)

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align] 

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## Haley (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh what beautiful buns you have! They look very happy!

Great pics!

Haley


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Haley!! I just cant get enough of Mr. Tumnus though


----------



## Haley (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks 

I know what youre going through with the bonding. Basil and Max are being so nice to Mr. Tumnus and he keeps trying to bite them all the time! Bonding can be so frustrating (but so very worth it).

Good Luck with yours!

Haley


----------



## bbgrl20 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! You too. I just hope after all this and when they are finally bonded, that Goku will still have a ear left!

:goodluck:clover:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 31, 2006)

I finally got some new pics!!!

[align=center]






























Hope you enjoy!!
[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 31, 2006)

OOPS! I posted the same pic twice!:? Sorry!


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2006)

Love the new pics! I especially love this one:





Are you still going to try to bond Goku with them, or just bond him with Daisy?


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 31, 2006)

I still am trying. Haven't been brave enough toget Goku and Keoki out at the same time, but now keoki won't attackGoku thru the bars, so its a little progress! 

My ultimate goal would to have all four of them get along and havingthem be all out together, but I have my doubts:? It would make iteasier on me not having to always rotate them for their time out!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 31, 2006)

bbgrl, do you want me to change the title to add Daisy's name?

(I have hopes that one day I can bond Spice to my pair but I'm not holding out hope, Spice HATES Zoey.)


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

Sure that'll be great MBB, Thanks! Now I don't have to remake another blog for all four!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 1, 2006)

Better? Now if you get any more, you might want to pick a short name or your title will be longer than your posts!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks a lot MBB! 

There is not going to be another! Unless... you find another adorable special needs bun that happens to be in my area!!lol


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

[align=center]*Forthose of you who don't know, Daisy unexpectingly came into my life(thanks to MBB) *
*Here's the link on how I ended up adoptingthis wonderful girl!http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14873&amp;forum_id=7*









Daisy is the sweetest mostenergetic and curious bun ever despite her splay legs! She is full ofkisses and cuddles. When you see (and hear) her hop around and doingbinkies you can't help but smile and fall in love with her evenmore!

 As she gets older she may haveto have her one really bad leg amputated, but I know that that wontstop her one bit!

 Here is the first pictures Itook of her when I meet her at the Bunny Bunchadoptions









 I am so lucky to have thislittle girl. She will always have a special place in my heart for beingsuch a trusting and loving bun!

 How can you not love this adorable face!





























 These are thepics I have as of right now but believe me more are tocome!!
[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

*Here's some new pics of my Daisy girl!!!*
[align=center]


















[/align]


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

These are just the old pics of daisyfrom her blog, I just needed to merge her into the other 3 blog, sothey are one big happy family!!
:groupparty:


----------



## aeposten (Sep 3, 2006)

She looks like she has such a great personality! And I'm so glad she's found such a wonderful forever home.

Oh, and my boyfriend got our new rescue Alfred one of thos little cardboard Super Pet houses and Alfred loves it!

-Amy


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 3, 2006)

Daisy just loves her little cardboard house, and mocha loves the castle, anything for my little princess!!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 12, 2006)

A little update on Daisy:

I took her to the vet on Sat because her left front leg looked reallybad. Before it was in the front side now it bends allll theway to the back where her back left and front left cross!!

The Doc said it has moved because that joint is very loose like we saw from her x-rays.

Now she is thinking we can do a partial amputation so those two left legs so they dont cross and get in her way.

My poor little girl, but she is still active and jumping around like crazy..

Just thought I let you guys know


----------



## Haley (Sep 12, 2006)

aww poor little Daisy 

so they will partially amputate the front left leg, is that right?

I'll be keeping her in my prayers. She sure is a special little girl. Please keep us posted.

-Haley ray:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Yep, they may partially amp the left front and back legs, so she will only have little stubs!!

Thanks for the prayers, she needs them!

Haley wrote:*


> so they will partially amputate the front left leg, is that right?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2006)

*hugs to you*

*snuggles to Daisy*

What a tough little girl.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Jade!!:hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2006)

I want to cuddle her so bad. Give her a treat for me.



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19, ANDTHE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 14, 2006)

Awww Daisy. I'm so glad you found each other. She will be in my thoughts. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 14, 2006)

Aw! Poor girl, but she's tough. This is why i'mso thrilled someone like you was able to take her, she is guarenteedthe care she deserves no matter what the cost. AgainI thankyou and I'll keep the sweety in my thoughts.


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's some pics of howher legs are now. I just wish she would get better and notworse. But I thank God that she is so strong and that she doesn't seemto notice.

Thanks to everyone for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 15, 2006)

I just saw this. Poor Daisy.I had hoped she wouldn't need surgery so soon. I wonder ifthere's any way you could brace her legs to keep the joints stable?

ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2006)

I want to scratch her head. Right between her ears.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 15, 2006)

Poor thing. She'll be in mine and Drizzle'sthoughts. Everytime I see a photo of her, she makes me smile. Shereminds me of a mini bear rug. Love, love, love her.Even inher photos, you can tell she likes "leg problem? What leg problem? Iget around just fine!" What a cutie pie!And hope everythinggoes well whether she gets surgery or not. Good vibes to you too, as Iknow how stressful it is to be worried about your bunny. 

lalena and Driz :bunny5


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2006)

*bbgrl20 wrote: *


> she doesn't seem to notice.


She looks very alert andcontent thankstothe loving andcare you give her.
Rainbows! :kiss:


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 15, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I just saw this. Poor Daisy. I had hopedshe wouldn't need surgery so soon. I wonder if there's anyway you could brace her legs to keep the joints stable?
> 
> ray:



I keep wondering the same thing. I remember her first dr visit the docmentioned a reason why it wouldn't be a good idea, but of course Ican't remember. But i could always ask. Its worth a shot!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 15, 2006)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I want to scratch her head. Right between her ears.


Ohhh, she loves that!! She licks like crazy when you scratch her anywhere!!

*
lalena2148 wrote:*


> Everytime Isee a photo of her, she makes me smile. She reminds me of a mini bearrug.




:laugh:She really does!!

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> *bbgrl20 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > she doesn't seem to notice.
> ...


I try my best!!


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 15, 2006)

What a beautiful bunny family! Goodluck with whatever you and the vet decide to do with Daisy... she'ssuch a special bunny. *hugs for Daisy*


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Sep 15, 2006)

I love your bunnies.

Saying prayers for Daisy. ray:


----------



## Haley (Oct 14, 2006)

How are all your furbabies doing??

We need an update!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Oct 25, 2006)

Time for an update!!

All the buns are doing great, the still all are separated but we are slowly working on that!! 

Here's some new pics of the fur gang!!

This is daisy equivalent to the bunny prayer!!
















Oh, my poor girl every time she does a dead bunny flop she praticallyrolls over like a dog!! I need to get a video of it, it is sohilarious!!!




























Alright I think thats enough for this time!! Enjoy!


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

Aww great pics!

Daisy is so adorable..shes such a little contortionist. Bless her little heart. She is such a special little girl.

Very Beautiful Bunnies :kiss:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 26, 2006)

Awesome pics! Daisy is so cute, and I love those cuddle buns!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 15, 2006)

I was just thinking about Daisy today. I would love an update on her and the other furkids!

Have you tried bonding Daisy and Goku yet?

:kiss:Kisses to all of you!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 15, 2006)

Jordiwes, we think alike. I just PMed her yesterday wondering how _my_ angel Daisy was doing.


----------

